# 38th Annual Mushroom Festival



## RichmondMOChamber (Mar 20, 2018)

The Richmond Mushroom Festival will be held Thursday May3rd- Saturday May 5th, 2018. Thursday evening will kick of the 38th year of this event with kids night at the carnival. Friday, over 200 craft and food vendors will start off the morning opening for your shopping enjoyment. Entertainment for the day will include the Lil Mr & Miss Mushroom Contest and 5k FUNgus Run and Walk and will roundout the evening with an adult talent contest and the MoonDrop Circus Variety Fire Show. Saturday is the BIG day at the festival! The Pedal Tractor Pull will let your youngster show off their pulling abilities, live music, children’s talent show, and a demolition derby. The Grand Parade will offer a showcase of floats and entertainers such as the Richmond Marching Band, KC Scottish Highland Dancers, Royals mascot Slugger and TONS more! There will be a Youth Talent Show and a Non-Vocal Talent Contest that always brings laughs and entertainment. You can try your chance at winning the Tennis Ball Drop Contest of $500, enjoy the RCCAA Art Show and take in the Sunshine Art that will be displayed around the square. There will be the largest Morel Conteston Saturday along with the Ray County Critter Crush Contest and the Mini Cooper Car Show. We will have a Corn Hole Tournament, National Guard Military Display, a basketball tournament, Hardtime Rodders Classic Car Show, an antique tractor show and SO MUCH MORE! Located at the intersection of 10 & 13 Hwy, make Richmond your destination for all things MOREL May 3th-5th, 2018!


Sincerely,


Natalie Lamar

Executive Director

Richmond Area Chamber of Commerce

104 W. North Main St.

Richmond, MO 64085

816-776-6916

www.RichmondChamber.org


----------



## NoodleIsAShark (Apr 3, 2018)

I think you got your Richmond's mixed up. This looks like an event in Missouri. This forum is Virginia.


----------

